# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Shkrime (Poezi)!!!

## fisniku-student

*Islami (paqe) *   

*Mrekullia e nenqmuar
Si loti i paster dhe i kulluar
E verteta e injoruar
Si uji I kthjellet dhe pastaj I turbulluar

Thesari I porositur dhe I dedikuar
Per njeriun mesim se si eshte krijuar
Te meson se pse jeton 
Dhe te njofton me Zotin qe lindjen dhe vdekjen e dhuron

Drita qe ndriqoi mendjen
Ngjalli dashurin dhe gjeneroi endjen
Keshilla qe ia ndriqoi rrugen  njerzimit
Ngjalli shpresen me ndihmen e pendimit

Udherrefyes per ata qe mendojne
Shperblim per ata qe besojne
Suksese per ata qe meditojne
Dhe rezultat te pritura per ata qe shpresojne

Te mbeshtetesh tek islami
E ndaluara quhet harami
Nese per te bukuren te ka marr malli
E lejuara quhet hallalli

Te ofron zgjidhje ne veshtiresi
Te ofron force  ne trimeri
Te ofron drejtesi ne padrejtesi
Dhe ofron perkrahje ne dituri

Kjo bote ka nevoje per nje tjeter faqe
Eshte ne kerkim te arsyes ,po kerkon shkaqe
Islami eshte shpresa e fundit ,qe ofron paqe*

----------


## fisniku-student

*Oh Zot , më fal kur të Ankohem* 

_Sot ,ne nje Autobus isha I ulur,
E pashë nje vajzë me flokë te arta dhe e bukur
Dhe deshiroja qe te jemë aq I dëlirë dhe të I buzeqeshi
Kur papritur ajo u ngritë per tu larguar
E pashë atë duke qaluar per gjatë shtegut.
Ajo kishte vetem nje kemb dhe barte nje mbeshtetëse
Por derisa ajo kaloi, buzëqeshi…
Unë i prekur nga kjo thash ne vete
Oh Zot me fal mua ,kur te ankohem,_

*A, i kam dy këmb ?, Bota eshte e imja.*


*>>*
_Vazhdova rrugën ngadal
U ndala per ti blerë disa sheqerka tek nje djalë,
Djaloshi qe shiste ishte shumë I bukur 
Bisedova me të,ai dukej shumë kenaqur
Me tha Edhe nese vonohem ,- I thash ska dëm
Dhe derisa largohesha ,ai me tha mua
Te falenderohem ,ju ishit shumë I sjellshem
E verejtet, “tha ai, ”unë jam I verbër”
Ah sa me preku kjo thell ne zemer,
Oh Zot me fal mua,kur te ankohem..
Unë jam I pasur dhe duhet te gezohem,

A , i kam dy sy ?, bota eshte e imja_

*>>*
_Derisa ecja ,ne nje vend te afert
E pash nje femijë me sy te kaltërt
Ai qendronte dhe shikonte te tjeret se si luanin
Ai nuk dinte se qfar te bente dhe perpjekjet e tij shuanin
U ndala per nje moment dhe pastaj I thash!
Pse nuk ju bashkangjiteni te tjereve, I dashur ?
Ai shikoi para ,pa asnje fjalë,I stepur,
Dhe ateher e kuptova. Ai nuk mund te degjonte
Ishte perseri kjo qe ne zemer me rendonte
Oh Zot me fal mua,kur te ankohem.
Unë jam I pasur dhe duhet te gezohem.

A, i kam dy vesh ?, bota eshte e imja_

*>>*_Me kembë qe te me shpiejn ku te dojë.
Me sy qe te shoh shkelqimin e perendimit te diellit.
Me vesh qe te degjoj qka te dojë.
Oh Zot më fal mua ,kur te ankohem.

Unë me te vertet jam I bekuar dhe bota eshte e imja_

Shikoni Video Clipin ne Vazhim ne Gjuhen Angleze>>

----------


## **tesa**

...........................................LETER NENES............................................. 





Biri im,kjo eshte nje leter,


nga nena jote,nje plake e gjore.


Mbas kohes qe na largoi,si askend tjeter,


me ne fund lapsin mora ne dore!


Sa here loti rrugen ma preu


mjegull e syve shikimin vodhi.


Dielli zjarrte acarin theu,


zemer e nenes tutje s'te hodhi!


O biri im,shoh qe je rritur,


je bere i madh,ne trup e mendje..


Vec mos harro,gjykim i ndritur,


t'keqen flak nga shpirti,pa fjale,me endje!


Si te gjithe nenat,ashtu edhe une,


shikimin tres tutje,larg,tek e ardhmja...


Kurre mos harro,te dua shume,


e drejta e nenes eshte me e madhja!


Te pakten kete leter,ti bir,lexoje,


aty,vec dhimbjes,ka plot urime.


Me pas,ne do,grise,coptoje,


sic ke coptuar dhe zemren time!


Para 40 vitesh,kur nje doktoreshe,


per shtatzenine me lajmeroi,


mes shoqesh u ndjeva si luaneshe,


krah'i gezimit boten pushtoi!


Te gjitha nenat e dine se e mira,


merr tjeter vlere kur pret nje femije.


Bashke me agimet me te bukura,me te dlira


dhe det i trazuar i shqetesimeve do te vije!


Ne trup te mbajta jo pak,nente muaj,


flija e ngrihesha me veshtiresi.


Si mund te mendoja qe do t'behesha e huaj,


kur vuajtjet me shtonin vec dashuri!?


Asgje s'ma zvoglonte dashurine per ty,


dita-dites mezi prisja te te shihja.


E ku kish me te lumtur se ne te dy,


per te varrosur djallin rremihja,rremihja!...


Gezohesha tek ndjeja t'emblat levizje,


per peshen tende,qe shtohet cdo dite.


Te ndjeja tek rriteshe dhembje pas dhembjeje,


mes momentesh te mbushura plot shpresa e frike!


Me ne fund erdh' casti kur ankthi larg humbi,


mes dhembjesh qe as lapsi,as gjuha s'mund t'i shprehe.


mbas shume mundimesh jeta vdekjen mundi,


dhuraten qe ta jep Zoti askush s'mund ta bjerre!...


E qara jote u perzie me lotet e mi,


te shihja e s'ngopesha nga gezimi,mrekullia...


Per vite te tera te mbajta ne gji,


te lava,te shplava me duart e mia!


Prehrin e bera shtrat per ty,o bir,


qumeshtin tim ushqimin me te preferuar.


Ne netet e gjata t'i ndrisje si xhevahir,


une vigjeloja e qete,e lumtur!...


Lodhesha aq shume,qe ti te gezoje,


miresite e mesimit prisja te shijoja.


Prisja me padurim dic te me kerkoje


e me gjithe shpirt,bir,te ta dhuroja!


Kaluan mjaft vite e une me kete gjendje,


mendeshe e gezuar,durimtare e mire.


Per ty s'ndjeja lodhje,medyshje e hamendje,


sherbetore e papertuar,pa sqime,pa smire!...


Dhe nuk te vonuan shenjat e burrerise,


kish ardhur koha per te te martuar.


Me ne fund po ndaheshe nga krahet e djalerise


nje agim i ri te ishte afruar!


Martesa s'vonoi,ky ligj i bekuar,


por,oh,qe n'diten e dasmes zemra m'u therrmua.


Lote gezimi me dhembje rridhnin ngatarruar,


nje re e cuditshme prane m'u afrua!...


Dhe sot,sa keq qe s'je me ai qe njoh,


me braktise dhe e harrove,ti bir,hakun tim.


Kalojne vite te tera e une nuk te shoh,


zerin s'ta degjoj e kridhem ne trishtim!...


O bir i dashur,s'te kerkoj shume,vec pak,


kete sjellje nenemira kurre nuk e priti.


Tashme jam e lodhur,e dobesuar,plake,


si e mohove ate qe te rriti!?


Nese nje e huaj dic do te dhuronte,


do t'i ishit mirenjohes,si ti edhe femija.


Valle,si mundi djali kaq shpejte te harronte,


miresite e nenes,nga zemerligesia!?


Sa here qe zemra ime per ty mire degjon,


sa shume qe gezohet,aq shtang e hutuar.


Cfare gjynahu kam bere qe nuk me viziton,


mos valle hakun tend s'e kam plotesuar?!..


O biri im i shtrenjte,dua te te shoh,


ne mes besimtaresh e jo me qafiret.


Me jep shperblimin e mos me moho,


meshira e All-llahut eshte per te miret!


A s'ka ardhur koha qe zemra te te zbutet,


per nje plake te pervuajtur qe e coptoi malli?


Zemra e njeriut si aspak nuk tutet,


kur nenen e ka flakur porsi nje gur zalli!?...


Jo bir,jo,s'do ankohem e lutem kunder teje,


s'do e shfaq zemerimin,do e bluaj ne vetvete.


Asgje s'ka fuqi te te ndaje prej meje,


packa se pikellimi po me tret nder vete!


Dyert e qiellit do te hapeshin shpejt,


s'do te kish pengese per lutjet e mia.


All-llahu do t'i pergjigjej kesaj nene te shkrete,


mbi ty e familjen tende do zbriste fatkeqesia!


Oh,jo,nuk do ta bej,se ti je biri im,


ke qene dhe do te mbetesh pranvere e jetes sime.


Ke ndritur e me ndrit porsi xhevahir,


packa se me ke lene mes detit plot gulcime!


Kthe rruge,biri im,thinjat po te dalin,


vitet kalojne shpejt e do te behesh plak.


Me lot te merzise ke per ta lutur edhe ti djalin,


e verteta eshte e vertete dhe haku eshte hak!


Ki frike te madhin Zot ndaj nenes qe te pret,


besimi i vertete di t'i mposhte pengesat.


Pendohu tek Krijuesi,si rob i sinqerte,


e dije se tel All-llahu grumbullohen ankesat!


Kushdo qe ben mire,qofte sa nje therrmije,


do ta shohe ate,pa me te voglin dyshim.


Por dhe denimi shpejt do ta arrije,


ate qe ben keq e s'ngutet ne pendim!...

----------


## LOGIC

I dashuri vëlla!
Ne nuk po dimë të përgjigjemi, sepse kemi harruar si pyetet,  
Nuk po e shohim më të vërtetën si qiellin mbi det, 
sepse po shikojmë pa menduar për sytë, 
e sytë shohin shumë por jo veten, 
I dashuri vëlla! 
në mes të shkretëtirës është lodhur një deve 
duke bartur ujë mbi shpinë dhe po vdes nga etja , 
ndoshta, ndoshta edhe peshku do të vdisej, 
sikur të ngopej me ujë, e uji lagë gjithçka përveç vetes,
I dashuri vëlla! 
Kam qeshur pa e kuptuar pse erdha në këtë botë duke qarë 
Kam qarë pa e kuptuar pse kam qeshur symbyllur në djep,
E dua dhimbjen që më zgjoi nga gjumi i jetës, 
i asaj jete që nuk do të doja të ishte e imja 
sepse kafazi sado që të jetë i gjërë prap kafaz është, 
I dashuri vëlla! 
Duke u mahnitur që po i dallojmë të gjitha ngjyrat harruam të 
mendojmë për dritën që na e mundësoi dallimin, rrugën e pishtarit ndriçues
Ka dritë për të gjithë ata që nuk i mbyllin sytë para saj 
Dritës nuk i duhet dikush të dëshmoj që ajo ekziston, 
sepse ajo vet dëshmon për veten, prandaj, 
prandaj ka kohë që nuk po dimë të përgjigjemi 
sepse kemi harruar se çdo pyetje ka mbrenda edhe përgjigjen, 
I dashuri vëlla! 
Nëse jeton si ishull në mes të shkretëtirës, në mes të detit, pa ankth
Një ditë do të vijnë anijet të të parkohen tek ti, sepse nuk kanë ku tjetër!
Në rrugën e jetës mund të ecin mirë vetëm ata, vetëm ata që dijnë ku shkojnë,
Ata që nuk dinë të ngrohen digjen, digjen pa menduar se zjarri djeg gjithçka përveç vetës, 
I dashuri vëlla! Duhet ta pranosh: 
Duhet ta pranosh tri herë se je i padijshëm për ta
kuptuar se padituria është sëmundje pa dhimbje, 
Por më e dhëmbshmja, duhet të shkurërzohesh tri herë nga kjo botë për ta kuptuar se kjo i ngjan një plake, një plake e cila është fshehur nën vellon e nusërisë,
I dashuri vëlla! Kur ndjehesh i vetmuar mes qiellit dhe tokësmendo! 
Mendo si ndjehen qielli dhe toka që të kanë në mes 
Toka s‘është e jotja po ti ,ti je nga toka... 
Prandaj thuaj ballit: 
Thuaj ballit le ta puth tokën, e atëherë, atëherë do ta ndjesh dashurinë e qiellit.
I dashuri vëlla! Nëse mendja nuk mund ta qetësojë zemrën, atëher thuaj zemrës le ta qetësojë mendjen 
sepse atë që kërkon mendja,e gjen zemra 
të gjitha vitet që shkuan i takojnë vdekjes, 
çdo perëndim i diellitështë edhe lindje e tij,
nëse nuk don ta humbasësh kohën lutju, lutju Atij që është betuar në Të,
O Zot, më jep aq mend,ta kuptoj sa i pa mend që jam! 
më jep aq dije ta kuptoj që sa i padijshëm që jam, 
më jep aq forcë ta kuptoj që sa i pa fuqishëm që jam, 
E kur të ngadhënjej mbi tokë, më bëj të mos harroj se prap do të bëhem tokë…
O Zot unë që të kam vetëm Ty. 
I shikoj me dhimbje, i shikoj me dhimbje të gjithë ata që kanë përveç Teje çdo gjë, e çfarë mund të kenë përveç Teje, 
çfarë?! 
Çfarë mund të kenë përveç Teje,
O ZOT?!

----------


## burbuqe1

*Ti thua*

*E ndrojtur me hapa të ngadalshëm e të lehtë, riktheheshe*.

*E mbyllur si guaskë, pëshpërite ne hapësirën e pafund*...

*Ti thua* 

*Ti e do dritën - çiltërsinë*

*Por nëse shkëlqen  ta fal*

*Ti thua*

*Ti e do miqësinë për hir të Allahut*

*Por nëse humbet dhe shkëputet si meteor*

*E kërkon nxehtësinë në errësirën e dheut*.

----------


## burbuqe1

Selam, meqe tema eshte per shkrime, nuk ju ngelet hatri qe nuk eshte poezi...  


*Qytetit tim*


I mbërthyer me besëtytni dhe verbëri po gjëmon, i dënuar nga sprovat po rënkon...

Si fëmije tek shkoja ne shkollë me kanë ngel në kujtesë ato kasollet e vogla të cilat më ngjanin si shtëpi lodrash apo si kasollet në përralla, ishte diçka krejt ndryshe, çka kuptova më vonë në te vërtet. Njerëzit afroheshin verbërisht bënin lëvizje rrethore, pëshpëritnin lutje, i flisnin dikujt pa e ditur se nuk mund ti dëgjoje njeri, e lere më ti bëj dobi diçka. 

*"Kush është më i humbur se ai që pos Allahut lut diçka që nuk i përgjigjet atij deri në kiamet, pse ata* (që luten) *janë gafilë ndaj lutjes së tyre."* (El Ahkaf, 5)

Pejgamberi alejhi selam ka thënë: "_Ai i cili vdes duke e lutur dikë tjetër përveç Allahut xh.sh., do të hyjë në zjarr_." (Buhariu, shih Fet'h el Bari 176/8)

"*Zoti yt ka dhënë urdhër të prerë që të mos adhuroni tjetër pos Tij..."* (El Isra, 23).

Allahu xh.sh. thotë: "*Nëse Allahu të provon me ndonjë të keqe, atë smund ta largojë kush pos Tij, po nëse dëshiron të japë ndonjë të mirë, ska kush që mund ta pengojë dhuntinë e Tij*." (Junus, 107)

Hidhnin të holla ne to pa pasur ide se kujt po ia dhurojnë kush do ti merr dhe për çka do ti shpenzojë ato...

*"Andaj ti falu dhe prej kurban për hir të Zotit tënd!"* (El Keuther, 2),

Pejgamberi alejhi selam ka thënë: "_Allahu xh.sh. e ka mallkuar çdo person që ther për hir të tjetërkujt e jo për hir të Allahut_." (Muslimi nr: 1978)



Allahu kishte zbritur mëshire, elhamdulilah, kisha kuptuar dhe mësuar qe ai veprim, ishte nga mëkatet e mëdha-shirku. Isha e irrituar nga ato veprime dhe sa here që më vinte rasti mundohesha tiu hapja sytë njerëzve përreth. Po fatkeqësisht ai ishte një numër shumë i kufizuar dhe vetëm shoqëri e afërt e imja. 


Transmeton Ebi Bekre, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të, se Pejgamberi alejhi selam ka thënë: "_A dëshironi tju tregoj për (tre) mëkatet më të mëdha_? Thanë: _Gjithsesi, o i Dërguar i Allahut._ _Tha_: _"...(ndër to) ti përshkruash Allahut shok (shirku)_" (Muttefekun alejh, Buhariu nr: 2511)

 Çdo mëkat Allahu xh.sh. ka mundësi tia falë njeriut, përveç shirkut; shirku nuk falet përveçse me pendim të sinqertë.

 Allahu xh.sh. thotë: "*Ska dyshim se Allahu nuk fal* (mëkatin) *ti përshkruhet Atij shok* (idhujtarinë), *e përpos këtij* (mëkati) *i fal kujt do."* (En-Nisa, 48

O shpirtra të gjallë meditoni thirrni arsyes se shëndoshë: lexo, studio, medito dhe kërkoje të vërtetën. Mos i ndjekeni verbërisht te parët tuaj. Thirrni mendjes së shëndoshë, mendoni kujt ia drejtoni lutjet e juaja. Cili është qëllimi qe keni ardhur përkohësisht ne ketë jete?  Pse duhet te prisni ndonjë aksident apo një vdekje të hershme për tju rikujtuar që nuk do të kurseheni edhe ju herët a vonë nga ajo. 

A nuk keni frike se një ditë mund te bëheni ju një rikujtim për dike?! 

A nuk keni frike se ai moment mund tju zëre ta pa penduar - papërgatitur?!...

Kam shumë frike!...
Po ti vesh një vështrim të shpejte, gati qyteti me i sprovuar në luftë, ende ka trupa të zhdukur të cilët priten mes ankthit dhe shpresës qe iu vret çdo moment. Nder vendet me ekonomi me të rrënuar. Përveç restoranteve e kafiterive asgjë tjetër nuk funksionon më mirë. Rini e helmuar, fenomenet e pasluftës, të panjohura më herët për ne. Varfëri e skajshme, te çveshur me firmat me të fundit, të lustruar dhe të parfumosur për tju përshtatur shumicës për të qenë me trendy çoftë ajo edhe shfrenim vetëm e vetëm që të jesh pjesë e shoqërisë... 

 Pendohu oj krijese e Allahut, kërkoje te vërtetën, largohu nga injoranca  se për Një Allah

"*All-llahu nuk e ndryshon gjendjen e një populli përderisa ata nuk e ndryshojnë vetveten*" (Er-Ra'd, 11).

Nëse nuk e bëni një hap pozitiv e ti hapni sytë nga e vërteta, do të humbni, zymtësia e kohës do tju mbërtheje.

Allah jepu dritë te kuptojnë urtësinë tende.

Allah na mëshiro të gjithëve!...

*Udhëzona* (përforcona) *ne rrugën e drejte! Ne rrugën e atyre, te cilët i begatove me te mira, jo ne te atyre qe kundër veti tërhoqën hidhërimin, e as ne te atyre qe e humben veten!* ( El-Fatiha, 5-7)


02 Maj 2008

----------


## burbuqe1

Nuk dua te qaj por, sonte s’ndaloi dot.

E rrethuar me zymtësi,

zbrazëtia dhe tingujt e djallit i shoqërojnë kudo...

Me fal Krijues i vetëm, nuk di si t’ia beje tani.

Ti je komunikimi im i vetëm, te lutem me udhëzo...

Bote e egër, me duhet te të luftoi.

Tani, pothuajse te gjithë  kundrejt meje

Zëra të shumtë pëshpëritin e bërtasin ...

Dallgë, rrebeshe, së reshuri s’pushoni!

E dëshiroj shume të bej atë hap,

po ende...

çka duhet te pres?!!...

Allah mbështetem tek Ty, do te me mjaftoje ndihma Yte

----------


## Archicad

*Më fal*



Ahmed Bukhatir





Sot, në një autobus

E pashë një vajzë me flokë të artë

Dhe dëshirova të isha aq i mirë.

Në atë çast ajo u ngrit të shkonte,

E pashë, ajo qalonte

E kishte njërën këmbë dhe tjetrën të ngjitur

Por derisa kalonte, ajo buzëqeshte

O Zot , më fal , kur unë ankohem.

I  kam të dy këmbët dhe  bota është e imja.

Me këmbët të më qojnë kah të du.

Me sytë për ta parë vezullimin  e diellit.

Me veshtë  për të dëgjuar qka dua të di.

O Zot , më fal , kur unë ankohem.

Në të vërtetë unë  jam i bekuar se bota është e imja.






U ndala të bleja pak bonbone.

Djaloshi që i shiste  kishte aq sharm.

Fola me të , dukej shumë i hareshëm.

Sa të rrija, nuk do ta pengoja,

Dhe kur morra të shkoj, ai më tha

“Të falenderoj, keni qenë shumë të përzemërt.

“E shihni” ai më tha “Unë jam i verbër”

O Zot , më fal , kur unë ankohem.

I kam të dy sytë, bota është e imja.

Me këmbët të më qojnë kah të du.

Me sytë për ta parë vezullimin  e diellit.

Me veshtë  për të dëgjuar qka dua të di.

O Zot , më fal , kur unë ankohem.

Në të vërtetë unë  jam i bekuar se bota është e imja.







E pashë  një djalë me sy të kaltër 

Ai qëndronte dhe i shikonte fëmijët duke luajtur.

Nuk dinte qfarë të bëjë.

U ndala një çast dhe i thashë:

"Pse nuk luan me ta , i dashur?"

Ai shikonte përpara pa bërë fjalë.

Pastaj unë e kuptova.

Ai nuk mund të dëgjonte.

O Zot , më fal , kur unë ankohem.

I kam të dy veshtë, bota është e imja. 

Me këmbët të më qojnë kah të du.

Me sytë për ta parë vezullimin  e diellit.

Me veshtë  për të dëgjuar qka dua të di.

O Zot , më fal , kur unë ankohem.

Në të vërtetë unë  jam i bekuar se bota është e imja.








“Forgive me” - Ahmed Bukhatir (Nasheed)



Perktheu Kader  Vogel

----------


## Archicad

*"shkrimi i parë që atëhere"*
Suheir Hammad
Përktheu Ardit Kraja

1. nuk pata asnjë fjalë
unë nuk kam shkruar asnjë fjalë
asnjë poezi në hirin e rrugës së kanalit të jugut
asnjë prozë në kamionët që ngarkojnë mbeturina dhe adn
asnjë fjalë

sot bëhet një javë dhe e shtata është e qiejve, Zotit, shkencës.
e dukshme jashtë kuzhinës sime është një realitet abstrakt
qielli kur dikur ishte hekur.
tym kur dikur kishte mish

zjarr në ajrin e qytetit dhe unë u frikësova për jetën e motrës sime
në një
mënyrë si kurrë më parë dhe atëhere dhe tani unë frikësohem për të
gjithë ne.

së pari, të lutem Zot, bë që të jetë një aksident, zemra e pilotit
dështoi, motori i avionit u prish.
pastaj të lutem Zot, le të jetë një ëndërr e keqe, më zgjo tani.
të lutem Zot, pas avionit të dytë, të lutem, mos bëj që të jetë
askush
që duket si vëllezërit e mi.

unë nuk e di sesa e keqe duhet të jetë jeta në mënyrë që të vrasësh.
unë nuk kam qenë aq e uritur që dëshiroja uri
unë nuk kam qenë aq e zemëruar aq sa të dëshiroja të kontrolloja një
armë mbi një pendë
jo me të vërtetë.
edhe si një grua, si një palestineze, si një qënie e thyer njerëzore
kurrë kaq e thyer.

më tepër sesa kurrë, unë besoi që nuk ka ndryshim
kombi më i privilegjuar, pjesa më e madhe e amerikanëve nuk e dinë
ndryshimin
midis indianëve, afganëve, sirianëve, muslimanëve, sikhve, hinduve.
më tepër sesa kurrë, nuk ka ndryshim.

2. faleminderit ty korea për kimçi dhe bibim bob dhe çajin e
kallamoqit
buzëqeshjet e këndshme e stafit pritës në uonxho – buzëqeshje qe
kurrë nuk tregonin
nxehtësinë e ushqimit ose sesa të lodhshme ata do të kishin qenë
duke punuar turne të gjata në qytet.
Faleminderit korea, për salcën që më solli mua në
qytet natën vonë përpara dhe shtrembëroj itinerarin tim të
përditshëm me tren në qendrën botërore të tregtisë.

3. të vdekurit po quhen të humbur dhe familjet e tyre mbahen duke u
lëkundur
printime përballë nesh përmes kornizave të tymosura.

Ne po shikonim për Irisin, nënën e treve.
Ju lutem telefononi për ndonjë informacion.
Ne po kërkojmë Pritin, për të fundit herë është
parë tek kati 103. ajo po i fliste burrit të saj në telefon dhe
linja ra. Ju lutem na ndihmoni të gjejmë gjorgjin, gjithashtu i
njohur si Adil. Familja e tij është duke pritur për të me ushqimin e
tij të preferuar. unë jam duke kërkuar për djalin tim, i cili
shpërndante kafe. unë po shikoi për motrën time, ajo filloi punë të
hënën.

unë jam duke kërkuar për paqe. unë jam duke kërkuar për mëshirë. unë
jam duke kërkuar për faktin e dhembshurisë. çdo fakt të jetës. unë
jam duke kërkuar për jetë.

4. rikardoja në radio tha me theksin e tij të trashë si juka, "unë
do të ndjehem më mirë kur bombat e para të hidhen atje. dhe miqtë e
mi ndjehen njëlloj".

në bllokun tim, një grua po qante në një makinë të parkuar e
kërrysur nga dhimbja.
unë i ofrova ndihmën time, i  zgjata një dorë që ajo nuk e pa
përpara se të thonte,
"ne do t'i djegim keq, unë të betohem, keq". dora ime shkoi mbi
kokën time tek numrat brenda saj të fëmijëve të vdekur iraken, të
vdekurit në nikaragua. Të vdekurit në ruanda të cilët rivalizoheshin
me sporte fallse për vëmendjen e amerikës.

përsëri kur njerëzit dërgonin emaila duke thënë, kjo kishte për të
ndodhur, mos harroni trasgresionin amerikan, për një gjysëm sekondi
ndjeva keqardhje.
mbaju ti, sepse unë jetoi këtu, këtu kam miqtë dhe familjen
dhe mund të isha unë në ato ndërtesa dhe ne nuk jemi njerëz të
këqinj, mos mbështet përqeshjen e amerikës. A mund të kem një gjysëm
sekondi të ndjejem keq?

nëse unë mund të gjej përmes këtij ekzuarimi njerëzish të cilët lanë
mbrapa
për të vajtuar dhe për t'i rezistuar vrasjes në masë, mund të jetë e
drejtë.

faleminderit gruas që më pau sytë e mija që lotonin. Ajo hapi krahët
e saj
përpara se të pyeste "a do një përqafim?" një grua e bardhë e madhe
dhe përqafimi i saj ishte ai i vetëm atyre njerëzve me gjak të
nxehtë. Unë nuk isha gati për të thënë jo ndaj çdo rehatie. "vëllai
im është në flotën detare", unë i thashë dhe ne jemi arab. "uau, ju
keni dyfish ngatërresë" fjalë.

5. edhe njëherë që një person më pyet nëse i njihja pengamarrësit.
edhe një herë një ....më pyet se ku është vëllai im në flotë.
edhe një herë që një person që supozon që asnjë arab ose mysliman
nuk është vrarë.
edhe njëherë që një person supozon që ata më njohin mua ose që unë
përfaqësoj një popull. ose që një popull përfaqëson një të keqe ose
që një e keqe është aq e thjeshtë sa një flamur dhe fjalë në një
fletë.

ne nuk i nënçmuam njerëzit e bardhë kur mekvein hodhi në erë
oklahomën
amerika nuk dha adresat e familjes së tij ose ku ai shkoi në kishë
ose të fajësonin biblën ose pat robertson .....

dhe kur rrjetet televize shfaqën palestinezët duke kërcyer në rrugë,
nuk kishte kërkim ndjesë që fëmijë të pangrënë që shëtisin rrugëve
që i kthejnë dhëmbët e tyre bojë kaf. që korrespondentët i
redaktojnë pamjet.
që arkivat janë atje për të lehtësuar gazetarinë dembele dhe të
pasaktë.

dhe kur në flasim rreth librave të shenjtë dhe burrat e maskuar dhe
vdekjen, pse nuk përmendim KKK?

nëse do të ketë ndonjë njeri mbi këtë tokë që kupton sesi nju jorku
po ndihet tani, ata janë në lumin perëdimorë dhe rripin e gazës.

sot është dita e dhjetë. natën e mbrëmshme bushi i shpalli luftë një
njeriu që dikur hapur financonte me cian. unë nuk e di kush është i
përgjegjshëm. kam lexuar shumë libra dhe njoh shumë njerëz për të
besuar atë që ata më thonë. unë nuk e çaj koken për bin ladenin.
vizioni i tij për botën nuk më përfshin mua ose ata që unë dua. dhe
peticionet janë zhvilluar me vite për të nxjerrë nga fuqia talibanët
e sponsorizuar nga amerikanët. .... kjo është e komplikuar dhe unë
nuk di çfarë të mendoj.

por unë e di me siguri të plotë se kush do ta paguaj.

në botë, do të jenë gratë, pjesa më e madhe me ngjyrë dhe të varfra.
gra të cilat do të kenë fëmijë për t'i varrosur dhe për ta
mbështetur veten përmes vuajtjes. "ose jeni me ne ose jeni me
terroristë" domethënë mbani njerëzit tuaj nën kontroll dhe
rezistenca juaj të censurohet. domethënë ne e kemi fyellin e edhe
nuklearet.

në amerikë, do të jenë ata midis nesh të cilët refuzojnë sulme të
paligjshme.
ata nga ne të cilët punojnë drejt drejtësisë sociale, në mbështetje
të lirive civile, në opozitë me politikat urryese të huaja.

unë nuk jam ndjerë më pak amerikane dhe më tepër nju jorkeze –
veçanërisht bruklini, sesa këto ditë. Yjet dhe rripat mbi të gjitha
ato makinat dhe dritaret e apartamenteve prezantonin të vdekurit si
qytetarë – jo anëtarët e familjes, jo të dashurit.

unë e ndjej që lëkura ime është shumë e hollë dhe sytë e mi janë
duke u errësuar. e ardhmja premton pak dritë.

vëllai i vogël tani është bërë burrë dhe i gatshëm dhe duke u falur
pesë vaktet e ditës që urdhrat që do të marrë për pak ditë të jenë
të drejta dhe nuk do ta lëshojë shpirtin poshtë prej pasjetës që ai
meriton.

të dy vëllezërit e mi – zemra ime ndalet kur unë përpiqem të falem –
aspak për të shqetësuar frikën time. njëri i madh, tjetri kapiten
dhe të dy palestinez, muslimanë praktikantë, burra të këndshëm. të
dy të lindur në bruklin dhe fytyrat e tyre janë tipik burrash arab,
me vetulla dhe hundë dhe ngjyrë të bukur dhe flokë kryeneç.

si do të jenë jetët e tyre tani?

atje është këtu.
gjithë ditën, përmes lumit, era e djegies së gomave. sirenat janë
ndalur tani. reklamuesit janë në ekran. zjarrfikësit janë të
traumatizuar. grataçelat jane kthyer edhe njëherë në masën
njerëzore. jo më aq të gjata me lartësitë e tyre.

unë nuk kam qarë aspak ndërsa po e shkruaja këtë. unë qava kur ato
ndërtesa ranë mbi veten e tyre si një zemër e thyer. unë nuk kam
përjetuar dhimbje që të përhapej si ajo dhe unë qaj për ditë që
vëllai im të kthehet tek nëna jonë i tëri dhe i shëndoshë.

nuk ka poezi në këtë. kushdo që e lexon këtë është duke marrë frymë,
ndoshta i vrarë, por sigurisht që merr frymë. dhe nëse është ndonjë
dritë që vjen, do të ndriçojë nga sytë e atyre të cilët shikojnë për
paqe dhe drejtësi pasi retorikat të jenë qartësuar dhe feniksi të
ngrihet.

afirmo jetën
afirmo jetën
ne duhet ta mbajmë njëri-tjetrin tani.
ose je me jetën ose je kundër saj
afirmo jetën.

marre nga libri i Suheir Hammad "Zaatar Diva", libri eshte vlersuar shume nga
kritike te ndryshem, nga gazetat dhe shkrimtaret me me fame ne ShBA.

----------


## Archicad

*Poezi nga Flamur Maloku*




*Lutem*

Kujtimit ndërtojn mure
Shiu i vjeshtës lot
Kërkoj harrimin e stinëve
Nga vjeshta e kujtimit 
Shpëtomë Zot 
Humbi në vjeshtë
Shihemi në vjeshtë 
Çdo gjë është rrënuar
Shpëtomë ZOT











*NË GLOB*

Fjalën e mori mërzia 
Së bashku me detin
Asnjë dorë nuk u prek
Vetëm hija ime rri pranë
 njoha heshtjen e besimit 
Bekimin e ALLAHUT kërkova
Për ne
Ti në fundin e botës 
Bota u ngushtua në glob 
Së bashku me heshtjen
Unë prita 
Pa e ditur se ishe aty si më parë
Plotë neveri 
mbete ti njeri






*KËSHTJELLA*

Ndërtohet kështjella ime
Ik drejt qiellit
Pa mure
Muret me mure rrëzohen
Ngatërrojnë shikime
Njerëzit flasin çuditërisht
kështjella e besimit të Allahu
e forte plotësishtë

----------


## Archicad

*Me metodë misterioze*


Shkroi: Arsim JONUZI

Tanimë është më ndryshe...! Bindja me dashuri trokiti për një çast nëpër organe dhe pyeti për një fund sa më të shpejtë të mënyrave të së kaluarës duke paraqitur një mostër më të rehatshme. Vetja tanimë e di se mendjehollësia vërtet po ekzistoka! Po cila mendjehollësi? Ajo që më parë thuajse plotësisht qe e ndryshkur nën mbulesën e mendimeve megalomane: Unë jam i këtillë dhe një tjetër banon në territorin e Brazilit, të tjerë nuk ka!
Është, pra, një dorë me plot margaritarë që troket në një dhomë dhe aty gjen një njeri duke qenë i ulur në mes të dhomës, i cili kishte derdhur shumë mund që ta gjejë mu mesin e dhomës dhe aty të qëndrojë... Ishte goja e artë që e lëvizi prej vendi pa e prekur as edhe me gishtin e vogël! U çudit e tërë dhoma nga ky akt! I tha vetëm një fjalë: “Vallë, a s’ke turp?” dhe doli jashtë. Në të kthyer, i shqyer nga brengosja se nuk e takoi kur doli për ta thirrë, pa një letër që ia kishte hedhur nga dritarja e murit tjetër të dhomës. Në të thuhej: “O i dashuri im! Çështja e parë: Ka njerëz që e masin veten me gramë, e ty të është prishur edhe kategoria e kilogramit! E dyta: të mençurit e kanë shkas ardhmërinë për të vepruar mirë e ti e ke shkak të tashmen për të bërë ndonjë vockëlinë që, sipas mendimit tënd, është kolosale! Çështja e fundit: Dituria dhe puna duhet të të çojnë kah futja në ombrellën e shpëtimit, e jo kah perfeksionimi në gjëra që, nëser, në Ditën kur shumë flokë do të shkulen, ti vetë do t’i shkulësh flokët tua me pendim për ato gjëra!”.
Për një çast, madje edhe gishtat kërkonin leje për të lëvizur nga frika se mos po “thyhen”... Në atë çast, edhe tavani i dhomës ishte puthur me dyshemenë, por s’kishte lidhje më; copëzat largoheshin me buzëqeshje! Buzëqeshja veç e kishte marrë rolin e timonit në rrugëtimet e dyrrotëshit... Ishte ajo buzëqeshje që gjeneronte elan për të pasur vetëbesim më të thellë, për të qenë më mendjehollë dhe për të qenë më elastik në vetëdijësimin e vetvetes. Mirëpo, ishte një gjë në të cilën u tregua jo e aftë sa duhet...sektori i vazhdimësisë!!!


Postuar nga alb-muslimstudents

----------


## burbuqe1

*Zhurmë vere*

Derisa ditët dhe netët e nxehta shoqërohen me tinguj dhe këngë dasmash, rrugët gumëzhijnë nga njerëzit me veshje të vendeve bregdetare. Numër i shtuar i automjeteve, kolona krushqish, që të lejnë përshtypjen se të gjitha ceremonitë u janë përshtatur orarit të pushimeve të familjarëve që jetojnë jashtë vendit, rezervime të lokaleve të ''iks'' këngëtarëve, asaj apo kësaj arsyeje, organizime deri në detaje, e mos të flasim për paraqitjen dhe dukjen e dasmorëve që "duhet" t'ju ngjajnë aktorëve të serialeve "soup opera" apo "yjeve te hollivudit", gjithnjë duke pasur kujdes qe të mos duken njëjtë në ceremoni të e radhës. Popull i prirur për të huazuar kultura dhe dukuri negative. Këto ceremoni jo vetëm qe nuk përmbajnë elemente islame po as edhe të traditës shqiptare. Shumë e shumë elemente të huaja hyjnë me emër dhe mënyre te gabuar gjoja " civilizim" Shifra marramendëse llogarish, gjithë këto investime ?! Në kohen ku shumë familje jetojnë në varfëri te skajshme dhe vuajnë edhe për me elementaren, bukën e gojës...Marrëzitë nuk kanë fund. Kredi për të bërë një dasmë me nam apo "mos me u korit". Askush dhe për askënd nuk meriton të thyhen rregullat islame.

*Thuaj: Namazi im, kurbani im dhe vdekja ime janë thjesht për All-llahun, Zotin e botëve.*  (Enamë, 162) Kuran

Dashtë Allahu të na udhëzojë e në vend të këtyre ceremonive të zymta e të zbrazëta ku janë dhe vatra të shigjetave e tingujve të djajve, të zëvendësohen me mexhlise islame, në vend të gibetit të zë vend përmendja dhe falënderimi i Allahut të lartëmadhëruar, në vend të tingujve e këngëve të zymta, të zëvendësohen me ëmbëlsinë e këndimit të Kur'anit. Në vend të dehjes dhe stërngopjes, të begatohemi me ushqime të lejuara dhe të solidarizohemi me ata që kanë më së shumti nevojë...

----------


## burbuqe1

*Me vjen te qaj, 
por nuk shpërtheva sot
Nga boshllëku i përzier 
Edhe lotët nuk shkëputën dot

Ta ëndërrosh
Pa e njohur e pa e parë asnjëherë
Diçka që se ke takuar kurrë
As mendjet smund ta imagjinojnë ndonjëherë

Përfytyrime te çuditshme mu sollën pranë
Derisa, tani edhe vuajtja më e madhe, jetëshkurtër do të jetë 
Allah na bëj neve prej të shpëtuarve,
Na mëshiro të gjithëve, të hyjmë në xhenet...*

----------


## ocean

_Njerezit jane hutuar nga objektet e deshirave, 
dhe mandej pendohen nga epshet ne te cilat 
    e kane zhytur vet-veten,
sepse jane dhene pas nje fantomi
dhe jane larguar edhe me larg Realitetit 
    se sa qe ishin me pare.

Deshira jote per nje iluzion eshte nje krah
me ane te te cilit kerkuesi mund te ngritet 
    Tek Realiteti.

Kur je dhene mbas nje epshi , krahu yt 
     bie;
Behesh I caluar dhe ajo fantazi te iken.
Ruaje krahun dhe mos u jep pas ketyre epsheve,
ne menyre qe krahu I deshires te te bart 
    gjer ne Parajse.

Njerezit imagjinojne se po e kenaqin vet-veten,
por ne fakt po I thyejne krahet e tyre 
    per hir te nje iluzioni._

Rumi
Mathnavi III, 2133-38

----------


## ocean

Ne qofte se e njeh vleren e cdo artikulli te 
mallrave,
por nuk e njeh vleren e shpirtit tend,
I tere mundi mund te jete I kote.
Ti arrite te njohesh yjet fatmir dhe
ata fatkeq,
por per vete se di ne
je me fate apo pa fate.
*Kjo, kjo eshte esenca e te gjitha shkencave* –
qe te kuptosh se kush do te jesh
kur Dita e Llogarise te arrije.

Rumi

----------


## ocean

_Nuk I kam krijuar xhindet dhe njeriun 
per asgje tjeter vetem qe te me adhurojne Mua. 51-56_

_Recitoje kete tekst.
Objektivi final I kesaj bote nuk eshte 
asgje me shume se adhurimi hyjnore.
Edhe pse objektivi kryesore I librit 
eshte njohuria te cilen e permban
mund ta perdoresh edhe si jastek qe te pushosh ne te;
te sherben edhe per ate pune, gjithashtu.
Por qe te jete jastek, nuk ka qene qellimi I vertete.
Ne te vertete ishte destinuar per te mesuar,
dhe per njohuri
si dhe dobite qe burojne nga keto._

Rumi

----------


## fisniku-student

*Baba I Nderuar !*

*Selam Alejkum!*

    Këtë letër ia drejtoj zëmrës tënde e mbushur përplot mëshirë dhe dashuri. Zemrës, e cila më ushqeu me dashuri dhe sakrificë. Zemrës, e cila fluturon nga gëzim kur shikon buzëqeshje në fytyrën time, ndërsa copëtohet nëse më shikon të pikëlluar apo lot në faqet e mija.

*Letra ime për ty baba...*

        Këtë letër e shkrova me plotëbindje se ti ma do të mirën. Po ta mundësonte All-llahu t’i posedosh të gjitha thesaret e kësaj bote nuk do të kurseje asgjë për mua, dhe do t’i lije nën shërbimin tim, do të kaplonte gëzimi duke me shikuar se si unë shëtis në këtë mirësi.

        Përse mos të jetë kështu kur ti je ai, i cili e heq kafshatën nga goja dhe ngel i uritur vetëm e vetëm të ngopem unë, dhe nxjerr veshjen në dimrin e ftoftë për të më ngrohur mua.

        Baba, ti ma do të mirën! Athua ka mirësi më të madhe se të më udhëzosh në mësimleximin e Kur’anit dhe të jem prej praktikuesve të tij?!   Vallë, a ekziston vepër më madhështore dhe begati më e mire se t’ma mësosh leximin e Librit të All-llahut të madhëruar, apo të më udhëzosh në vendet ku mësohet ai?

*Baba i çmuar!*

        Kuptimi i besimit dhe bindja tek All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] mbillën në zemrën time që në fëmijëri, duke e mësuar leximin e fjalëve të Krijuesit tim derisa drita e Kur’anit të reflektohet në gjuhen dhe gjymtyrët e mija. Baba, ti për çdo ditë shikon përreth teje djelmosha të humbur dhe të lajthitur në rrugët e drogës, prostitucionit, mashtrimeve, burgjeve... Përse nuk më mbron që nga fëmijëria?! Përse nuk e mbush zemrën time me nurin e Kur’anit dhe urtësinë para se të vargohem në rrjetin e mëkateve dhe epshit?!

        A nuk e din baba i dashur se All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] e bëri librin e tij litar të fortë, në të cilin kush kapet për të vetëm se ka shpëtuar? E kam dëgjuar një Hadith nga i Dërguari i All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] dhe dëshirova që ta shkruaj edhe ty, që ta dish:

*“Myzhde... myzhde...! A dëshmoni se nuk ka të adhuruar me të drejtë tjetër pos All-llahut dhe se unë jam i Dërguari i Tij? Thanë: Patjetër. Tha: Vërtetë, ky Kur'ani është shkak, një anë e tija është në Dorën e All-llahut dhe një anë është në dorën tuaj, andaj kapuni fort për te! Ju nuk do të devijoni e as do të humbeni pas tij asnjëherë."*

        E dëgjova këtë hadith dhe mu rikujtove se si ngeleshe pa gjumë me netë të tëra duke planifikuar dhe bërë llogaritje për ardhmërinë time. Përse nuk më dorëzon në duart e të Fuqishmit dhe Mbrojtësit. Përse nuk më udhëzon në mësimin e Kur’anit që të fitoj këtë premtim të All-llahut *“kapuni për atë sepse asnjëherë nuk do të shkatërroheni dhe as nuk do të devijoni”.*

*Baba!
*
        Gjithashtu e kam dëgjuar edhe këtë thënie të Muhamedit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]: “Vërtet All-llahu me këtë Libër do t'i ngrit disa popuj, ndërsa do t'i ulë disa të tjerë”.

        Më kujtua gjithashtu se si dëshiron të më ngritesh e të kem autoritet dhe pozitë në shoqëri, mu kujtua dëshira e jote e flaktë se si dëshiron të jem mbi të gjithë, atëherë vallë përse nuk më drejton në vendet ku mësohen Fjalët e të Cilit i gjithë universi është në duart e Tij, i cili e ngritë kend të dojë dhe e nënçmon kend të dojë?! A nuk dëshiron që te kem pozitë dhe autoritet në këtë botë?!

        Pastaj ti e din shumë mirë se kjo botë është kalimtare dhe pas disa viteve mbaron. Mbaron ashtu siç mbaron një ëndërr dhe pasi të ringjallemi fillojmë një jetë plotësisht tjetër, fillon etapa e parë e botës tjetër dhe të përherëshme. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] pasuesit të Kur’anit nuk i ka ngritur vetëm në këtë botë por edhe në botën tjetër.

*Baba i dashur!*

        Dëshiroj të jem prej lexuesve të Kur’anit të cilët i begaton All-llahu në Ditën e Gjykimit dhe ju thotë: *"I thuhet të afërmit të Kur'anit (në Ahiret): Lexoje Kur'anin dhe ngritu lartë duke e recituar ashtu siç e recitojshe në dunja se vendbanimi yt do të jetë aty ku do ta përfundosh ajetin e fundit."*     Baba, dëshiroj të jem prej këtyre!

*Baba i nderua*r!

        A nuk dëshiron të më shikosh Ditën e Gjykimit në vendbanimet me të larta të xhenetit? A nuk dëshiron të jem me melekët e nderuar. Pejgamberi   [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë:  * “Lexuesi i mirëfilltë i Kur’anit është me melekët   bujarë.”*

*Baba!*

        Cili do të ishte mendimi yt mbi personin, të cilit All-llahu do t’ia vesh kurorën e krenarisë,veshjen e krenarisë dhe të jetë i kënaqur me atë të gjitha këto para syve të gjithë krijesave? A nuk ëndërron të më shikosh ne këtë pozitë dhe gjendje? Vallë a e din se cili është çmimi i gjithë kësaj?

        Pejgamberi   [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë:* “Ditën e Gjykimit vjen lexuesi i Kur’anit, ndërsa Kur’ani thotë: “O Zot, zbukuroje! All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] ia vendos kurorën e krenarisë, pastaj prapë thotë: O Zot, shtoja mirësitë! All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] ia vesh   veshjen e krenarisë. Pastaj prapë thotë: O Zot, kënaqu me këtë person dhe All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] kënaqet. I thuhet këtij personi: “Lexo dhe gritu dhe pas çdo leximi të kuranit vetëm se hijeshohet.”*

*Baba!*

        Kjo begati nuk është enkas vetëm për mua, mirëpo i Dërguari i All-llahut [sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:* “Prindërit e tij veshën me dy rroba me të vlefshme se e gjithë bota dhe çfarë ka në të. Pyesin prindërit prej kah e gjithë kjo begati: “Ngaqë fëmijës tuaj ia keni mësuar leximin e   Kuranit.”*

        A nuk ke dëshirë që All-llahu t’u zbukuron me këto dy rroba joshëse në Ditën e Gjykimit kur njerëzit janë të zhveshur dhe të zbathur?

        Ndoshta ti nuk ke pasur mundësi të mësosh leximin e Kur’nit, atëherë mos e privo vetën nga mirësia e madhe që të më dërgosh tek vendet ku mësohet leximi i Kuranit e ndoshta All-llahu na begaton Ditën e Gjykimit.

*Baba i dashur!*

        Ma mëso leximin e Kur’anit apo me dërgo tek ata persona që ua mësojnë të tjerëve... Ja pra, xhamitë dhe mektebet janë të hapura për ata që dëshirojnë të mësojnë.

        Më dërgo tek ata... Assesi mos mendo se me ke dërguar vetëm në xhami apo mektebe. Por, me ke dërguar në një rrugë ku më mbrojnë meleket dhe në një kopsht prej kopshteve të xhenetit.

        I Dërguari i All-llahut [sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: "Çdo grup njerëzish që mblidhen në një shtëpi nga shtëpitë e All-llahut për të lexuar Kur'an dhe e mësojnë atë mes tyre, u zbret atyre qetësia dhe i mbulon ata rahmeti dhe meleket do të kujdesen për sigurimin e tyre e All-llahu do t'i lavdërojë tek ata që i ka pranë."

        Vendet dhe Tubimet ku mësohet Kur’ani janë kopshte ku nuk ka hise shejtani. Kopshte mbi të cilat zbret mëshira dhe begatia e All-llahut. Kopshte në të cilat mbrohem nga veset e këqija të kësaj shoqërie degjeneruese.

*Baba!*

        Dëshiroj të më dojë All-llahu... të kujdesen melekët për sigurinë time... të zbret mbi mua paqja dhe qetësia... të më mbulon rahmeti i All-llahut... të më lavdëron All-llahu tek ata që i ka pranë... andaj mos më privo nga këto dobi!

        Mos më privo nga këto begati ngaqë janë amanet në duart tuaja dhe ke përgjegjësi këtë për në Ditën e Gjykimit!

        Nuk mendoj se do të jesh koprrac për mua në këtë çështje, ngaqë prej teje vetëm kam pasur dobi dhe mirësi, kam parë nga ti që të jesh vigjilent për mua në çështjet e kësaj bote dhe të ahiretit.

        Lus All-llahun [subhanehu ve teala] që të na begaton në këtë botë dhe botën tjetër të na furnizon xhenetin!

        Gjithashtu e lus Allahut që të zbukurojë ty me rrobat e xhenetit dhe të na bashkojë në xhennet!

INNA LILAHI WE INNA ILEJ HI RRAXHIUN


TE ALLAHUT JEMI DHE TEK AI DO TE KTHEHEMI


Allahu inshAllah ia zgjeron varrin edhe ia ban kopsht prej kopshteve te xhennetit edhe ty ta shtoft sabrin  e te begatoft me te mirat e dunjas dhe ahiretit 

Autori: *x*

----------


## burbuqe1

*Vajzës me shami

Mbretëreshë moj mbretëreshë
Shikim ulur, seç ecën me modesti
Krenare, me vello mbi supe lëshuar 
Dritë e nur në fytyrë, të gjithë të kanë zili.

Robëreshë moj robëreshë e Krijuesit të Vetëm je ti
Keni mbërritur ndonjëherë në maje të maleve ?!
Mbulesa, ndjesia më e ëmbël e përjetuar ndonjëherë...
Le të na falin, se kjo nuk shpjegohet, motër ketë ti e di.

Me çka do që të përballesh, qëndro e fortë tani ! 
Ruaje atë qetësi, mos lejo të trazojë asgjë, asnjeri !
Edhe nëse e gjithë bota kundër të jetë 
Do të mjaftojë Allahu ty.*


prill 2009

----------


## argjenddre

flm shum per keto vetem a i ke marr prej librit apo si ne internet sepse i ruaj ne pc te gjitha  per at

----------


## burbuqe1

> flm shum per keto vetem a i ke marr prej librit apo si ne internet sepse i ruaj ne pc te gjitha  per at


Selam, ju flm qe i lexoni. Eshte poezi kushtuar motrave te mia ne Islam te cilat jane duke u përballur me shume padrejtësi...Allahu ju lehtesofte sfidat e tyre, amin

----------

